# Pen making tutorial



## watch_art (Jun 7, 2012)

Somebody asked me for a list of parts and I sort of went all out.
Don't know if this would be useful to anybody - but here ya go.

I hope I didn't forget anything.

This is for a 9/16"x28tpi cap to barrel pen, using an 11mm section to barrel thread, and #6 Jowo nib unit.
Clipless.


I didn't add in the image - but before I drill a fresh blank - I use a centering bit.  That way the hole is nice and centered.


----------



## GRadem (Jun 7, 2012)

Nicely done and fun to look at!


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jun 8, 2012)

Very nice Shawn - Thanks -  Oh by the way -  love the  "presentation software",  never have to worry about it freezing up or having to re-boot.  Thanks again


----------



## Dustygoose (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you Shawn.  I would expect nothing less for presentation...lol


----------



## watch_art (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks everybody!



LL Woodworks said:


> Very nice Shawn - Thanks -  Oh by
> the way -  love the  "presentation software",  never have to worry about it freezing up or having to re-boot.  Thanks again



Yeah - about that.  It was the only way I could MAKE the danged thing!  I wrote something up about 3 times and it kept getting lost in freezeups.  Then I tried something in paint shop pro (version 7 - yes - OLD) and that's what I stuck with.  I just drew a bunch of pictures, scanned them, and copy/pasted everything where it needed to be and added text.

I haven't a clue how to make a PDF either.  

For a "kid" I'm pretty much technologically retarded.  I can type an email and that's about it.


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll second the opinions on presentation here - it's clear, it's easy to use, and I, for one, am not keen on video tutorials. (Video is good for getting a sense of movement, but very bad at showing what's going on. Also, you can't print out a video and peruse it at your leisure in the shop or the "little room".)


----------



## glycerine (Jun 8, 2012)

Very good. Looks like you did alot of work actually drawing it all out like that. Good job on the illustrations! ...But it looks like your tailstock might be out of alignment :biggrin:


----------



## watch_art (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks!
Thankfully the tail stock is better in real life than the drawing.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Jun 8, 2012)

It's pretty good, but needs worms.

:biggrin:


----------



## watch_art (Jun 8, 2012)

Ha!  Yeah.


----------



## chriselle (Jun 8, 2012)

Really love this tutorial Shawn!  It's very informative and fun to follow along. It actually really captures your passion for pen making well. I find it so interesting how we arrive at similar end results despite using quite different methods.  Cheers and thanks for making this.


----------



## watch_art (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad you like it!


----------



## dogcatcher (Jun 9, 2012)

This is a good one, I would like to see it as PDF in the library.


----------



## Rich L (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's a pdf of Shawn's tutorial.

Cheers,
Rich

(will make pdf's for food)


----------



## watch_art (Jun 9, 2012)

That's awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 11, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Dustygoose (Jun 12, 2012)

Its saved to my desktop.  Getting tools/ taps dies together


----------



## watch_art (Jun 12, 2012)

If you ever have any questions just ask and I can always update or add or whatever.


----------

